# Switchin out lead for Bismuth



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, anybody on here ever dump the lead out of shotgun shells and refill it with Bismuth? If so...how did it turn out? Any tips or advise....etc.
I got a lot of lead shot shells I'd like to use up.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I ordered some bismuth from Rotometals. Haven’t tried it yet. I’m kinda leaning towards making my own bismuth shot but not sure if I’m ready to fall down that rabbit hole.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd highly suggest not doing that. Bismuth is a less dense shot material and even though your only replacing the volume you could substantially raise pressure to unsafe levels. Believe it or not but a lighter payload can raise pressure in loadings. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah I never intended to just swap out. I’ll try a couple published recipes. But ... I don’t see the problem switching out for weight, not volume.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> OK, anybody on here ever dump the lead out of shotgun shells and refill it with Bismuth? If so...how did it turn out? Any tips or advise....etc.
> I got a lot of lead shot shells I'd like to use up.


I had to smile (in a friendly manner) when I read your post. Mainly because a couple of things popped up in my thought process about things you didn't mention. First, it would be difficult to open up factory crimps without partially destroying the integrity of the hull mouth. Second, if you don't have a reloading press, it would be difficult to reclose the crimp such that it would hold tight and not dribble shot out at some point. Third, if you do have a reloading press, then just reload the bismuth loads from scratch with tested recipes for bismuth shot. While the market is small for lead shot, there is a market right now for any and all ammunition because of our COVID/political environment. Put all of your lead loads up for sale yesterday as there is a large demand for it right now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use #4 bismuth in 28 ga and 410s. It shoots low and to the right.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

The problem is with bismuth being less dense you'll never be able to match weight unless you change components. You can sometimes use heavier or denser materials then what was loaded and match weight and then just use filler to take up space but you never want to put a lighter density shot into a recipe that calls for denser shot. This normally will raise pressure in a given load. 

Biggest part of this is most high density shot requires special wads since it's typically harder shot but most bismuth loads you find are with lead wads since bismuth is a soft material like lead. 

Bottom line anyone reading this don't switch out shot types in factory or home rolled recipes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

well ok, so much for that bright idea. Guess I'll just shoot it(the bismuth shot) up in the old BP 10g. Thanks for all the good advise.


----------

